# Lock N Dam Q/A Page



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Lately I've been getting lots of questions concerning LnD. Most are repetitive so I figure, I might as well make page to address both 2cool and youtube questions:

http://fishing.mrhop.com/

Let me know if you wish to see additional information on the page.

Hop


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for all your efforts in helping newbies how to get there....


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW, HOPN, that is great information.

Thanks!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice post.


----------



## luvn2fish (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome info. Always enjoy watching your videos.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks and you are welcome everyone.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I was just cruising the you tube fishing site the other night and ran across some great video by hookem and cookem. I thought they looked familiar, really enjoyed them. Keep it up Hopn !!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

whsalum said:


> I was just cruising the you tube fishing site the other night and ran across some great video by hookem and cookem. I thought they looked familiar, really enjoyed them. Keep it up Hopn !!!


Thanks whsalum! Yeah, my account name on youtube is hopng, and the channel name is hookem and cookem.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Monday anyone? Be up there at 8


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

ikeephardheads said:


> Monday anyone? Be up there at 8


Sigh, I must work to fund my fishing habits. But I'll gladly read your report.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Good job!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

awesome videos Hop... my first trip there last year was awesome. hard to believe that was 7 weeks after my ACL replacement surgery. I can see a limp in my walk.  . I think I may go this week if work allows..


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

danmanfish said:


> awesome videos Hop... my first trip there last year was awesome. hard to believe that was 7 weeks after my ACL replacement surgery. I can see a limp in my walk.  . I think I may go this week if work allows..


I have Friday off. Will most likely be there. Man that lure we pulled from my friend's tackle box is like kryptonite at LnD. Bass just want to jump them every time we chunk it in the water. :-D


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Taking the jon boat up there Tuesday. Hoping to beat the rain. If not, hope the rain is light.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Great info Hopn. 

Also, I noticed people walking up high along the banks on the Centerville side over the past couple of weeks. That is PRIVATE PROPERTY and is trespassing. If you are going to fish that side, it would probably be best to walk low along the bank in the flood zone.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Johnnytx said:


> Great info Hopn.
> 
> Also, I noticed people walking up high along the banks on the Centerville side over the past couple of weeks. That is PRIVATE PROPERTY and is trespassing. If you are going to fish that side, it would probably be best to walk low along the bank in the flood zone.


I have made a note of that in my latest update within the satellite picture of LnD. Thanks Johnnytx!


----------



## alexfox (Jul 20, 2010)

*Nice report, very helpful!!! Thanks!!*

Any suggestions what kind of weather should not go.. or best to go?

for example , based on next weeek forecast.. we will have some cold/warm days.

or it doesn't matter.

Thanks.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

alexfox said:


> Any suggestions what kind of weather should not go.. or best to go?
> 
> for example , based on next weeek forecast.. we will have some cold/warm days.
> 
> ...


If you click through the link, and look at the videos at the bottom. Note the temperature, water flow, and etc. I noted these small details each time I went. Don't go when it's really cold. ;-)


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I don't see anyone fishing from a boat here is that possible?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Southernflounder said:


> Thanks for the tips. I don't see anyone fishing from a boat here is that possible?


Yes, about a mile down at the first major bend is where all the john boats are. On the overview map at my link, there's a reference to pulley launch. It's $20 to launch. But worth it.


----------



## blackghost_98 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info. You did great!!!!!


----------

